# Vacation in SA



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 1, 2007)

My daughter, husband and 3 preteen sons want to meet up with us in SA in '08.  We would fly into Johannesburg.  Definitely want to see the wildlife.  I have a 2 bedroom Drakensberg Sun we could use along with an additional unit, but what areas/resorts might be better suited for animal viewing while providing a safe environment?

Thanks,
BJB


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 1, 2007)

When I went to SA, I really enjoyed driving around in Kruger Park to see the wildlife in their natural habitat.  I would choose a resort near Kruger and get a rental car.    Also, try to spend a few days in Capetown while you are there, but don't waste your time in Jo'burg, a very dangerous city.  From Capetown, you can also see many apes living in nature at the Cape of Good Hope, south of the city, but not really any other animals there.


----------



## David (Jan 1, 2007)

My favorite place for wild animal viewing in RSA is Hluhluwe (pronounced SchlooSchlooWee) which is north of Durban.
http://www.kznwildlife.com/hluhluwe_dest.htm


----------



## Tomg (Jan 1, 2007)

*Hluhluwe from Duban Beaches?*

David, is Hluhluwe a day trip from the many beach resorts around Durban?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 1, 2007)

Now I am interested as well. Is Hluhluwe within driving distance from Glenmore Sands?


----------



## David (Jan 1, 2007)

Tomg said:


> David, is Hluhluwe a day trip from the many beach resorts around Durban?



I'd guess it is about 150 to 200 miles from Durban, mostly on the N2 (similar to an Interstate).  You could do the round trip in a long day, but you might not see anything, depending on the time of day and the route you take in Hluhluwe.  I would not recommend that.  The animals in game parks live according to their own timetables, and you can sometimes drive for miles without seeing any new animals. After you've seen a few zebras, wildebeeste, warthogs, and impalas, they grow old pretty quick!  (Although we once did spend about an hour watching warthogs trying to play football - AKA soccer in the US - in an open area near some rondavels.  Very funny and a unique experience.)  If you are serious about this, then you might consider spending about 3 nights in the Hluhluwe area, ending up with a trip in the St Lucia estuary, where you can take a boat trip up the estuary and see lots of hippos and a few crocodiles (which are not to be confused with logodiles - large pieces of wood that look like crocs).

We prefer Hluhluwe to Kruger because it is smaller and much more intimate.  Thus, there is more chance of seeing different animals in a shorter time period.  However, as much as we love going to these parks, a little goes a long way.  Doing more than one game park might not be a good idea.  

BTW, unrelated, but RSA hotels usually charge by the person, not the room.

If you want more details/advice, email me.


----------



## David (Jan 2, 2007)

LisaH said:


> Now I am interested as well. Is Hluhluwe within driving distance from Glenmore Sands?



According to my map, Glenmore Sands is in Munster, near Port Edward, about 70(?) miles south of Durban mostly on the N2.  Because Hluhluwe is north of Durban, I'd say a day trip would be almost completely out of the question if you want to see any animals.

BTW, Port Edward is just south of Port Shepstone, which used to (circa 1958) have a beautiful 18 hole golf course bordering the Mzimkulu River (which was called the Umzimkulu River then).  After 6 inches of rain fell in 6 hours the river sent half the golf course into the Indian Ocean.  18 holes to about 9 holes in one day!  I assume it has been rebuilt since then.  At the time I was playing in an inter-club competition in Pietermaritzburg, and we ended up using wedges on the green for all putts over 3 feet, because the greens were flooded with about an inch of water.  A full-swing putt went about 4 feet.


----------



## michelle (Jan 3, 2007)

For the first time visitor, I would recommend a visit to the Kruger park area AND to Cape Town.

If you stay at either Kruger Park lodge or Sanbonani, you could easily visit Kruger Park, and take other day trips to the Lowveld area (God's window, Bourkes Luck potholes, Sabiew, Graskop, Pilgrims rest, multiple waterfalls)

Cape Town is a beautiful city, with LOTS to do and see both in the city and on daytrips.

I have helped quite a few people with their plans and this would definately give you the most value i.t.o seeing just a bit of everything on your first visit. Hluhluwe, Drakensberg and other areas are great, but not as mainstream, so you would have more to arrange and you would not see the same variety of places/sites. Better on a second or third visit.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 3, 2007)

*Helpful advice*

thus far.  I think we will concentrate on the Kruger Park area for when family is with us and then hubby and I will add on other areas such as Cape Town since we will be retirees in 2008.

BJB


----------

